# Rocky Point Marina Area of the Ohio River



## Revo Man (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to the area and was wondering if anyone could share any general tips on fishing the Ohio River for largemouth bass? Mostly around the Rocky Point Marina area close to the Indiana/Kentucky border.

I'm not looking for any secret spots or anything like that, but if you could share some advice on what to throw this time of the year to catch largemouth, I would greatly appreciate it! I'm assuming shaky heads and things like that, but I'm just guessing. 

Thanks in advance and God Bless!

Robert


----------

